# Bimmerfest.com riding on board with the TC Kline Z4s!



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi All -

Just wanted to let you guys know that Bimmerfest.com will be riding on board the TC Kline Z4s in Grand Am Cup this season. I know DannO is looking forward to meeting the team at Daytona in January and we're very excited about adding guys like Don Salama and Steve Pfeffer to the list of Bimmerfest.com drivers.

http://www.tcklineracing.com/grandam.htm


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Great news!Thank you once again Scott for your efforts on our behalf.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Clarke said:


> Great news!Thank you once again Scott for your efforts on our behalf.


You're welcome, but the real credit goes to Mark & Tim (they make it possible for me to pull these things off)


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

I was in the shop today speaking with TC and Pete. They got really excited when I told them I saw their banner on bimmerfest. TC has a great bunch of guys working for him, their customer service is top notch!! I would recommend these guys in a second!! :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Andy said:


> I was in the shop today speaking with TC and Pete. They got really excited when I told them I saw their banner on bimmerfest. TC has a great bunch of guys working for him, their customer service is top notch!! I would recommend these guys in a second!! :thumbup:


Pete is great - he was out here in SoCal this year for Tech Fest West. Look forward to those guys being out here for Phoenix in March (and maybe B'fest in April) and then at California Speedway later in the year.


----------



## orcatek (May 30, 2003)

Great pic. Do you know who I can contact to get permission to add it to Z4owners.net??

Regards,

Orcatek


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

orcatek said:


> Great pic. Do you know who I can contact to get permission to add it to Z4owners.net??
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Orcatek


Contact TC at (614) 771-7744


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Hi All -
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know that Bimmerfest.com will be riding on board the TC Kline Z4s in Grand Am Cup this season.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

CaliJeff said:


> I guess we are going to need some more black ones. Happy Holidays one and all.


Hey there Jeff - Happy Holidays! :bigpimp:

You are correct - I had to send a pretty good portion of the black decals to the team (but should last them most of the season).


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

oops, forgot to post this the other day, Happy Holidays from TC & Pete:

















.
.
.


----------

